# 2ww pains



## karen worthington (Jun 28, 2003)

Hi Peter,

I am on the 2ww I had 2 ems put back in on 27th June however today I have had a pain on the left hand side just near the hip bone it comes and goes every few seconds is this normal 

I hope you can help and put my mind at rest

karen


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

karen worthington said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I am on the 2ww I had 2 ems put back in on 27th June however today I have had a pain on the left hand side just near the hip bone it comes and goes every few seconds is this normal
> 
> ...


Unless it becomes a strong, persistent pain don't worry it probably just your ovaries settling down after the egg collection.

Peter


----------



## karen worthington (Jun 28, 2003)

Thanks Peter for the advise it has put my mind at rest 

Karen


----------

